# a very nervous cockatiel



## pilar.orozco (Aug 20, 2009)

Hello,

I have three cockatiels. Each one has his own personality traits. I wonder why Paco, one of my birds, is very nervous.

Yesterday I had to change my shirt, so that he could get calm again. He became very tense when I put on a checked shirt. Because he couldn’t settle down in about three hours, I decided to change my shirt. I don’t like to distress my birds.

Pilar


----------



## tielmom (Aug 4, 2010)

From my experience...some tiels really like certain colors...they are probably attracted to them. My husband has a bright red and blue striped shirt that my Snickers used to go whistle crazy when he wore it. I also think that tiels do not like change and this could have been unsettling to your bird...was it the first time you wore it? Overall I think your bird might have been attracted to your shirt. One of my new tiels will go nuts squaking and whistling and dancing when he sees a white towel or basically anything white up close to him especially if we move the item back and forth in front of him. I personally think he is thinking "mating" when he does this...not sure though


----------



## brittbritt (Oct 25, 2008)

There's a cockatoo I visit at a pet store. She hates pink. My daughter wore a pink shirt one day and she lunged at her. My lovebirds don't like it when my husband wears dark green or a hat.


----------



## Siobhan (Mar 21, 2010)

Freddie doesn't care what you wear, but Clyde hates red. Hubby has a favorite shirt that's a red striped pattern and he had to stop wearing it because Clyde hates it so much. LOL Clyde also hates hats. I worked late last night and I came home wearing a hat, and Clyde was very anxious to greet me but dodged my kiss when he saw the hat. I forgot I had it on. Once I took it off he was fine.


----------



## jc119007 (Dec 28, 2009)

Kikou goes ga-ga when I wear my lime green blouse, she won't leave me alone and clings to me like a limpet, she will follow me around the room until I let her land on my shoulder then she will crawl all over me and chew on buttons, collar sleeves...

My previous bird Curry however, had no particular fetish for colours but would go MENTAL if I wore my hair up in a ponytail, he would get very agressive and attack the offending hair until it was down around my shoulders again...

My very first cockatiel Spok would go into a "trance" whenever he saw a red teatowel. He would bob his head in slow motion (like something out of a film) and whistle at it- and if I waved it in front of his beak he would go bananas- dancing, strutting his stuff, and singing- just goes to show how much of an odd ball our feathered friends are!


----------



## pilar.orozco (Aug 20, 2009)

*Thanks*

Many thanks for all of your answers. I see that Paco is not a singular case.


----------

